# February Photography Thread



## stowpirate (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## e19896 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Daniel (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## mort (Feb 1, 2009)

London snow....












more here


----------



## Daniel (Feb 1, 2009)

First and Second are beautiful


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 2, 2009)

Chinese New Year Celebrations


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 2, 2009)

stowpirate said:


>



Please say there is a house fit for fairies at the top of that...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Feb 2, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Please say there is a house fit for fairies at the top of that...



I think it was somebodies folly 

http://moblog.net/media/r/e/z/rez/aldeburgh-seafront-buildings-4.jpg


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 2, 2009)

Fuck all to do with the time of year, but I just had to post my lovely bike






And this geezer who's ace at drawing and painting


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 2, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


>




_a window picture_...duuuuurrrr 


both...frkkn skillage d00d...keep it u-p


----------



## Forkboy (Feb 2, 2009)

me cat, Koneko, looking impressed by teh snow...


----------



## fubert (Feb 2, 2009)

From the bike sheds of a local school






Montreux railway station


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 2, 2009)

Herbsman

I like that bike photograph a lot.  It is a picture, not just an object depicted.  The moody background makes it.


----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 2, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> both...frkkn skillage d00d...keep it u-p





Hocus Eye. said:


> Herbsman
> 
> I like that bike photograph a lot.  It is a picture, not just an object depicted.  The moody background makes it.




TBH I fucking hate that picture of the artist/dj. Small room meant using a fairly wide angle lens, and I think the perspective is a bit fucked cos I'm sure his hands aren't really that big in relation to his head... Lighting is really boring compared to what I could have done (I had 3 flashes with me) AND the RAW exposure is underexposed, BUT its my favourite of about 20 that I took 'cause I love the pose. Sometimes it isn't the photographer that makes the photo, lol

I love the bike picture cos, well, it's my bike and I love my bike! It's far from perfect but I was just messing about and its fun 'painting' stuff with a torch  Am gonna do another one outdoors in the dark with a distant backrgound. I just wish I had a wireless remote shutter release so I could do it in Bulb mode with a smaller aperture... 30 secs is quite limiting, 2 minutes would be better.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 2, 2009)

Badd!


----------



## Dreadwear (Feb 3, 2009)

Or even Baaaaahhh'd.

I'll get my coat...


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 3, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> I think it was somebodies folly
> 
> http://moblog.net/media/r/e/z/rez/aldeburgh-seafront-buildings-4.jpg



What a hotch potch of a building.


I doubt they would have lured any fairies in with that...


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## ethel (Feb 3, 2009)

my snow photos are here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarahluv/sets/72157613264881758/


i think this is my favourite:


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 4, 2009)

Dreadwear said:


> Or even Baaaaahhh'd.
> 
> I'll get my coat...


Yes, please do.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 5, 2009)

More light painting 






30s f/8, torch snooted with cardboard tube. looks weird eh?


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## mauvais (Feb 5, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> I love the bike picture cos, well, it's my bike and I love my bike! It's far from perfect but I was just messing about and its fun 'painting' stuff with a torch  Am gonna do another one outdoors in the dark with a distant backrgound. I just wish I had a wireless remote shutter release so I could do it in Bulb mode with a smaller aperture... 30 secs is quite limiting, 2 minutes would be better.


How is the bike kept upright? Evil voodoo? I can't keep mine upright when I'm riding it.


----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 5, 2009)

mauvais said:


> How is the bike kept upright? Evil voodoo? I can't keep mine upright when I'm riding it.


I sorta cloned out the upturned drinking glass that the back pedal was leaning on  Look closely at the end of the left hand crank for my very poor cloning skills...


----------



## mauvais (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh yeah. You have to be looking though.


----------



## manstein (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## big eejit (Feb 6, 2009)

Train leaving Bristol.


----------



## e19896 (Feb 6, 2009)

New toys good teacher fucking loveing it, some thoughts please?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 6, 2009)

I like the last one.  They're a little bit dark for my liking though.


----------



## Goatherd (Feb 7, 2009)

Just a couple of the recent snowfall.











Sorry for the slightly excessive size.


----------



## SK. (Feb 8, 2009)

oh.  I just absolutely love that first one Goatherd


----------



## Goatherd (Feb 8, 2009)

SK. said:


> oh.  I just absolutely love that first one Goatherd



Thanks. I should have taken more but my fingers went numb. 

Snow doesn't half make it easy to get the white balance right.


----------



## e19896 (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Padcore (Feb 9, 2009)

Two I shot tonight in Edinburgh.













Will maybe post more tomorrow, if I have time. I found it hard shooting tonight, too many Rugger fans and keeping equipment dry was tough!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 9, 2009)

The second one is excellent


----------



## SK. (Feb 9, 2009)

Is the first one down in the Grassmarket Padcore?


----------



## Padcore (Feb 9, 2009)

SK. said:


> Is the first one down in the Grassmarket Padcore?



Sure is.


----------



## SK. (Feb 10, 2009)

Thought so.  took me a minute to recognise it then it twigged.  Nice photo.


----------



## Padcore (Feb 10, 2009)

Cheers


----------



## kerb (Feb 10, 2009)

Padcore said:


>




that's brilliant.


----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 11, 2009)

Tis good innit. Looks like a still from a movie. Great contrast & tonal range there man.


----------



## derf (Feb 11, 2009)

Some cracking photos on the thread. 






This is a piccy of a volcano near my place.


----------



## Dreadwear (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 11, 2009)

Hocus,

As much as I understand the need to watermark images and assert copyright, I think you should make your copyright mark a bit less noticeable as it's a bit distracting.


----------



## northeastoipunk (Feb 11, 2009)

mauvais said:


>



love the bottom one very moody scene


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 11, 2009)

Dreadwear said:


>



Great pic. I like the 'layers' and I love the colours.  Did you enhance them?


----------



## northeastoipunk (Feb 11, 2009)

Goatherd said:


> Just a couple of the recent snowfall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



top ones a beauty


----------



## northeastoipunk (Feb 11, 2009)

Goatherd said:


> Thanks. I should have taken more but my fingers went numb.
> 
> Snow doesn't half make it easy to get the white balance right.



i had tons of problems with a compact camera i bought , it cost a fair few quid but just wont accomodate snow photos at all , they all come out dull as hell , and doesnt matter what setting i use , ive resorted to carrying me old minolta 3 meg pixel one and get far better results


----------



## Forkboy (Feb 11, 2009)

p


----------



## northeastoipunk (Feb 11, 2009)

what the hell is that food id eat the bits of egg lol looks like egg cucumber and rhubarb with grass sprinkled on it , nice colours tho


----------



## Padcore (Feb 11, 2009)

Is it not Salmon?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 11, 2009)

northeastoipunk said:


> top ones a beauty



Innit.  



Padcore said:


> Is it not Salmon?




Looks like seafood sticks.


----------



## Padcore (Feb 11, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> Tis good innit. Looks like a still from a movie. Great contrast & tonal range there man.





kerb said:


> that's brilliant.





SK. said:


> Thought so.  took me a minute to recognise it then it twigged.  Nice photo.



Thanks!
 Never had such a positive reaction before!


----------



## derf (Feb 11, 2009)

Yogyakarta. A city about 2 hours ride from home. Famous for it's tricycle taxis.


----------



## Dreadwear (Feb 12, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Great pic. I like the 'layers' and I love the colours.  Did you enhance them?



Hi quimcunx

Yes, I increased very slightly the saturation option in photoimpact.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 12, 2009)

Dreadwear said:


> Hi quimcunx
> 
> Yes, I increased very slightly the saturation option in photoimpact.



I don't really understand what that means, but good job.


----------



## Dreadwear (Feb 12, 2009)

All it means is that I brought the colours that are already in the photo out a bit more, so they have a bit more impact and are slightly less dull than they were. Thanks for your compliment!


----------



## northeastoipunk (Feb 12, 2009)

taken in garden today , i couldnt resist  adding the face cos it looked like casper


----------



## northeastoipunk (Feb 12, 2009)

casper


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## big eejit (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## e19896 (Feb 15, 2009)

More S.U.B.E if you are in South Yorkshire join the group.. or see the Red Tricycle..


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 15, 2009)

Lisle Street, London


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 15, 2009)

Ellie Plays The Stroh.


----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 15, 2009)

My mates band:

3 Flash





No flash





edit: sharpened this time!






3 Flash





Ambient reading was 1/15 @ f/2.8 @ ISO1600....


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 15, 2009)

Herbsman

What do you mean about the ambient reading being f2.8 at 1/15th of a second?

According to the exif data for those images, the top one was 1/60 @ f/4, the middle one was 1/125 at f/3.5 and the bottom one was 1/60 @ f/4.  They were all taken in ambient light ('flash did not fire') and all at 1600 1SO as you said, and all taken on Manual setting on your Canon EOS 1000D.

Did you do separate reading of the darker background or something?  I am confused.

Or am I right in guessing that your remotely fired flash doesn't register in the exif data because using a sync lead bypasses it?


----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 15, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Herbsman
> 
> What do you mean about the ambient reading being f2.8 at 1/15th of a second?
> 
> ...




1. The exif 'flash did not fire' is bullshit - it doesn't record flash firing unless you use a dedicated canon flash (which includes the built-in one of course)

2. The 'correct' meter reading (partial metering off a light grey t-shirt plus about 2/3 of a stop) was 1/15, 2.8 - varying by +/- about a stop, depending on the light changing stage lights - so there's no way that the middle one could have been shot at 1/125 @ 3.5. Teh exif for that one actually says "0.04" under the shutter time. 1/125 is 0.008 of a second. 0.04 is  1/25 of a second, not 1/125.

I don't always shoot at the 'correct' exposure, I must have been zoomed in a bit which would have ensmallened my maximum aperture to /3.5, and I probably chose 1/25 because I was bracketing, or because I was drunk.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 15, 2009)

Cheers Herbsman

I like the made-up word_ "ensmallened"_ that is a good one.  As for the 1/25 time of the middle picture - yes that is what I have got written on my scrap of paper from copying it off the screen.  The 125 was a typo.

Anyway thanks for the extra information.  I like to find out about other people's working methods.  

When I do music gigs I use my standard (50mm equivalent) lens with available light only and have moved from using Manual exposure to Program, because I can work more quickly and do multiple exposures.  I often get in close when I can, take a few pictures and then move out of the way of the band and audience for a while, returning later to take more from a different point.

Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## e19896 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 15, 2009)

I had a feeling it might have been a typo... 125... 1/25... yeh. But just in case. Does it actually come up as 1/25 for you then? For some reason it always comes up as a decimal of a second, which I have to convert into a fraction. Maybe it's Opera browser that causes it.

I only use manual when I'm using flash(es) or when the ambient light is constant. If I it's continually changing I use aperture priority so I can stay at /2.8 (on a /1.8 lens) or /4 (on the /2.8 lens - its a bit soft at 2.8) and have the shutter automatically change when the light changes. P mode is pretty much the same as aperture priority and shutter priority anyway, 'cause you can just use program shift to change the aperture & shutter speed combo to one that suits you.

Hopefully their next gig will be somewhere a bit brighter, or someone will loan me a 5d so I can go ISO 6400 and shoot 1/60 at 2.8...

Problem with using manual flashes is that once you've set them up, you can't run on stage and move them or adjust their power or switch one or two of them off, so you're a bit stuck.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Herbsman - what follows is a cut and paste from my Firefox Exif Viewer add on.  It is only a small part but is the relevant bit for your middle image.


> Exif Sub IFD
> 
> * Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 1/25 second = 0.04 second
> * Lens F-Number/F-Stop = 35/10 = F3.5
> ...


----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh right - so it gives you a fraction AND a decimal. Rass! Opera only gives you the decimal.

there'z more:











^ effing backlight failed to fire in those two shots ffs!  woulda made a huge difference. f*cking cheap Povertywizard triggers man!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









God this 'on stage' shit is so fucking boring.


----------



## e19896 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## Padcore (Feb 15, 2009)

e19896 said:


> Loving that shit at the moment.  Working on a project in the style of new topographies and thats the shit.


----------



## Spion (Feb 17, 2009)

*Happy dog is happy*


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice one, and he has all four feet off the ground.  I like the jaunty angle at which it is photographed too.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 17, 2009)

Spion said:


>



Like that one


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 17, 2009)

Slightly out of focus!


----------



## Padcore (Feb 17, 2009)

Spion said:


>



Aww thats brilliant.

We used to have border terriers. They died, I have a sob story.

Great dugs.


----------



## e19896 (Feb 17, 2009)

Shit one is kicking it at the moment now waiteing for the next low?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 17, 2009)

ZALINSKI


----------



## Forkboy (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 17, 2009)

Finally got my scanner, spyder and cs3 sorted on my laptop.






Will look through thread at others in a bit.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 18, 2009)

Taken today, on the way to Derby on't train. Obviously. iPhone shot. Not quite level. Whatever.


----------



## e19896 (Feb 18, 2009)

It is a 5.30am start for some of us, we meet and check our gear is working, power supply, torches, the mobiles in credit and charged, ropes checked and we are off, walking in the early rain of a Feb daybreak. All four are nervous, that's a good indication of how serious we are taking this, the last time 2 of us were here was 1994, on a charge of theft by finding, back then it was not named urban exploration, it was just an interest in empty spaces, we should have left the carpet tiles, but lessons learned..

We arrive at *Sheffield Crown Court*, former Town Hall, our access made more mad due to overnight rain, we was not going to wait for another chance, it was now as we had waited 2 weeks for the snow to go, we are inside and head torches on.

We do a walk round, suss out the lay out of the building, we joke in our hyped up state, then gather back where we began, now for some images we slowly go through the former Crown Court, a lot has changed since this last exploration, junkies and other low life had begin to take this grand old lady apart, aided by the decay of time and Mother Earth.

Under foot is not of ease, we walk with care checking each other, The Clock Tower a temptation was there before us but sometimes you resist such delights and there might be another day, the rain had added to the post society feel of this place.

We do the cells, and we all find them to be more at ease than the rest of this place, back up to our access point and exit, it is now 9am, 1 hour and half since we got in, we go for coffee and talk about our little exploration, three years in the waiting for this one and we had done it.

Thanks to friends in Sheffield, other urban exploration people for the info advice and support and we all know we must have been a pain last few weeks, but seeing the images we hope you understand the addiction and need in all of this.
*
Anyhow, some back ground to this Grand Lady..*

The building was commissioned to replace Sheffield's first town hall, which had opened in 1700 to a design by William Renny. This first structure stood by the parish church, on a site with little prospect for extension. 

The Old Town Hall was built in 1807–8 by Charles Watson, and was designed to house not only the Town Trustees but also the Petty and Quarter Sessions. The initial building was a five-bay structure fronting Castle Street, but it was extended in 1833 and again in 1866 by William Flockton (1804-1864) of Sheffield and his partner for the project, Abbott; the most prominent feature was the new central clock tower over a new main entrance that reoriented the building to Waingate. At the same time, the building's courtrooms were linked by underground passages to the neighbouring Sheffield Police Offices. 

The first Town Council was elected in 1843 and took over the lease of the Town Trustees' hall in 1866. The following year, the building was extensively renovated, with a clock tower designed by Flockton & Abbott being added.

By the 1890s, the building had again become too small, and the current Sheffield Town Hall was built further south. The Old Town Hall was again extended in 1896-7, by the renamed Flockton, Gibbs & Flockton, and became Sheffield Crown Court and Sheffield High Court. In the 1990s, these courts moved to new premises, and since at least 1997 to present, the building remains disused. In 2007, it was named by the Victorian Society as one of their top ten buildings most at-risk
*
The Images:*

























​


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 19, 2009)

Jodie


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 19, 2009)

I explain the picture here.

It makes me cry.


----------



## Padcore (Feb 19, 2009)

bahhhhh from today trying to shoot my fucking "Spring" brief for college.  This is as good as it's got, I'll maybe try more later, then again, I won't still life is for cunts.


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 20, 2009)

great Scaling...can't see the joins atall.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 20, 2009)

Youwhat?


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 20, 2009)

Old one converted to B&W from Velvia


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 20, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Youwhat?



the mini Sax....

@craggs...and both together would be _Get Carter_.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 21, 2009)

Some shots from Clevedon today


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 21, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> I explain the picture here.
> 
> It makes me cry.


it shouldn't make you cry i think. i can understand why it might but at the same time there is so much love and joy in that photo.

look forward to more pics, as long as they make you happy and not sad


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 21, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it shouldn't make you cry i think. i can understand why it might but at the same time there is so much love and joy in that photo.
> 
> look forward to more pics, as long as they make you happy and not sad



It's because my dad's dead. Makes me sad to see new photos of him. New photos of him and mum together. Photos of something that won't ever be again. It makes me happy too. I tend to smile through my tears.

I haven't got over my dad dying. Nearly 13 years ago.


----------



## whoha (Feb 21, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's because my dad's dead. Makes me sad to see new photos of him. New photos of him and mum together. Photos of something that won't ever be again. It makes me happy too. I tend to smile through my tears.
> 
> I haven't got over my dad dying. Nearly 13 years ago.



Then that made me cry .My kids dad is dead and I smile through the tears when I think of him too. 
Funnily enough we were at his parents today and some old photos were bought out . Him as a child , his brother and his parents the wonderful J and M . It was lovely to see them as youngsters in love .A cheeky grin here a twinkle in the eye there. It helps me to see them as the whole people they are and  not just as the all knowing olds . There were pictures of their parents too . We've promised to get together again to put names to faces and stuff ,before we leave it to late and its lost forever .


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 22, 2009)

whoha said:


> Then that made me cry .My kids dad is dead and I smile through the tears when I think of him too.
> Funnily enough we were at his parents today and some old photos were bought out . Him as a child , his brother and his parents the wonderful J and M . It was lovely to see them as youngsters in love .A cheeky grin here a twinkle in the eye there. It helps me to see them as the whole people they are and  not just as the all knowing olds . There were pictures of their parents too . We've promised to get together again to put names to faces and stuff ,before we leave it to late and its lost forever .



I'm realising it's very important to hold on to old photographs and the knowledge/history that goes along with them. My resolution this year is to take more photos of those I know and love, print them out and get them in an album. We all perhaps take more photos these days because of the cheapness of digital photography, but how many of us print out our family snaps? I know I don't.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 22, 2009)

Anyway, another photo:


----------



## cybertect (Feb 22, 2009)

Out with the nipper and his grandparents at Oaks Park near Woodmansterne yesterday. The trees were devastated by the 1987 storm and there's a lot of woodland still being filled in.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 22, 2009)

I've already posted these elsewhere but I'm quite proud of them, so here they are again:
















My best shots of _Tornado_ at King's Cross on 7th February.


----------



## clicker (Feb 22, 2009)

[/IMG]

Early evening yesterday.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 22, 2009)

*Regulars
*


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 23, 2009)

Roadkill

I like those train photographs a lot - especially the last two taken in the station itself.


Here some more of my usual stuff:-


----------



## Forkboy (Feb 23, 2009)

The Commuter:






and CP'd


----------



## Padcore (Feb 24, 2009)

Another woop at this fucking spring shit.

Nest, Eggs, Flowers.

I'm scrapping it and thinking of something else - I  have just over a week


----------



## teuchter (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## e19896 (Feb 25, 2009)

High Marnham Power Station, Lincolnshire - 24 2 09


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 25, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's because my dad's dead. Makes me sad to see new photos of him. New photos of him and mum together. Photos of something that won't ever be again. It makes me happy too. I tend to smile through my tears.
> 
> I haven't got over my dad dying. Nearly 13 years ago.



I lost my Dad a little over 2 months ago and I'm in bits now 

I love seeing him in the old photos we have stashed away, he was a brave man when he was younger and I wish I'd been able to spend more time with him like  this instead of when he was lingering under the spectre of depression and alcoholism in the late 80's and 90's


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 25, 2009)

Artaxerxes said:


> I lost my Dad a little over 2 months ago and I'm in bits now
> 
> I love seeing him in the old photos we have stashed away, he was a brave man when he was younger and I wish I'd been able to spend more time with him like  this instead of when he was lingering under the spectre of depression and alcoholism in the late 80's and 90's



I'm sorry for your loss  

Photographs are a double-edged sword in this respect: on the one hand it's so important to remember the happy times, the good things, but on the other it's so painful to know your arms aren't long enough to reach back there and grab what used to be.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 25, 2009)

To carry on the cheer, some dead tulips:


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 26, 2009)

teuchter said:


>



I like that one...


----------



## cybertect (Feb 26, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> I like that one...



Seconded.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 26, 2009)

rainy day diptych


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 26, 2009)

Taken on a £3 car boot sale Petri SLR with a f1.8 55mm lens using Kodak B&W C41 film. Processed & scanned at Asda for £2.47 and then levels Gimped


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 26, 2009)

Stowpirate

I like that last picture.  I hate the purple cast in all of them though.  It reminds me of a print taken out of the developer and exposed to light without fixing, in the seconds before it disappears completely.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 26, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Stowpirate
> 
> I like that last picture.  I hate the purple cast in all of them though.  It reminds me of a print taken out of the developer and exposed to light without fixing, in the seconds before it disappears completely.



Seems to be an issue with B&W C-41 processing, some films come out slightly red others yellow. I should have converted them to grey scale in Gimp.







Digital made to look like film, the original colour image was rubbish!


----------



## big eejit (Feb 28, 2009)

*Stalked*


----------



## big eejit (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Forkboy (Feb 28, 2009)

Bar...


----------

